# Currently in Labor



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

My beautiful girl Rose is currently in Labor and I'm so excited to see what the outcomes are going to be . I'll post pics later


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Well when I left her I went to the pool at night, then came home and went to bed. I checked on her in the morning nothing was there, but blood then I started finding scattered bloody bodies everywhere. She killed every single one  it makes me so mad.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh no I am so sorry for your losses =( That is heart breaking.


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you and it really is heart breaking, guess i can try again in a couple months


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Mc.Macki Mice said:


> Thank you and it really is heart breaking, guess i can try again in a couple months


Yes you can, i just ha a mouse who culled 80% of her litter and chewed tails off others, i will breed her 1 more time as this was her first litter so she may have just panicked, i however she does it again she will no longer be used for a final 3rd breeding!


----------



## jackiee (Jul 7, 2013)

I read its not uncommon for mice to kill there first litter, but didn't realise it was true. good luck with future breeding.


----------

